
Sharing Makani with the World: The Energy Kite Collection - luislarco
https://blog.x.company/sharing-makani-with-the-world-the-energy-kite-collection-ea49398df78c
======
joefaust
Deep following Makani Power, LLC:
[http://www.energykitesystems.net/AirborneWindEnergy/MakaniPo...](http://www.energykitesystems.net/AirborneWindEnergy/MakaniPower.html)

